# radeon 9600 nonpro oc to 460/260



## tom1 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi,

i have used the ATItool to find out how much i can oc my HIS Excalibur 9600 ViVo(NO FAN).

ATItool shows me after 2 hours for core and two hours for mem, that i can oc my card(WITH NO FAN) from core/mem 325/200 to 460/260!!!

Is it a good idea set the 3D-profile to 450/250?

I have order a grafic-cpu fan. Do you think i can go higher with the fan installed?

Regards,
Thomas


----------

